# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Born today to Ryan & Theresa, Wick

## donss

A beautiful daughter, Zara. 7lb 11oz at 07:47hrs

Ryan (Sinclair) & Theresa (MacDonald) are delighted and proud parents.

Grand parents are also suitably delighted. All are well: Today is a fantastic day for all.....

The hard, but rewarding time begins....

Love to all,

Don & Dawn S.
Drumguish
West Watten

----------


## AliciaMackinnon

congrats!!!! A long road ahead.. but an exciting one!!

----------


## BillyEspie

congratulations

----------


## Beat Bug

Welcome to this world Zara. Hope you have a great life ahead of you!

----------

